# Congrats from all at Dr Leather



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

To all the organisers of the inaugural Waxstock event - bloody brilliant job and you should be very pleased. It was a superb event and we were pleased to be part of it and have the opportunity to exhibit.

Next year I can see the thing doubling in size!!!!

Thanks again from all the team at Dr Leather!!!!

And thanks to all the people who stopped by. It was really good to meet so many forum members and have a chat.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes well done to all involved. A great day meeting everone, new and old contacts/customers/suppliers and friends
Cant say I'm looking forward to unpacking and re-organising stock from the van...no pain no gain lol!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Never got to meet you Darryl but had a good old chat with Tim :thumb:

Those leather wipes :argie:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> Never got to meet you Darryl but had a good old chat with Tim :thumb:
> 
> Those leather wipes :argie:


Sure did! Good to meet you Lee at long last. I'll email you this week:thumb:

Tim


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

It was nice to meet you and have a chat  

Next time you'll need more dirty leather


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Just used my wipes for the first time today :thumb: spot on!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> It was nice to meet you and have a chat
> 
> Next time you'll need more dirty leather


Its true, the seats we had were spotless by lunchtime!



Scott_VXR said:


> Just used my wipes for the first time today :thumb: spot on!


Excellent, thanks for the feedback and glad you are pleased.

Tim


----------



## Jamie. (Mar 22, 2008)

Good to speak to you on your stand. Need to try out the fluid next weekend, along with my raceglaze alacantara cleaner - cant wait!!

Good stall with some fantastic buys on there.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Tim Daryll, Great to meet you guys at the weekend. Leather cleaner and brushes will be wll used.
Hotel bar, same time next year?...:lol:
Thanks

Steve


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

mkv said:


> Tim Daryll, Great to meet you guys at the weekend. Leather cleaner and brushes will be wll used.
> Hotel bar, same time next year?...:lol:
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, dont see why not lol. Maybe a later night next time:thumb:


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> Yes well done to all involved. A great day meeting everone, new and old contacts/customers/suppliers and friends
> Cant say I'm looking forward to unpacking and re-organising stock from the van...no pain no gain lol!


Nice to meet you Tim and thanks for pointing me in the direction of Wolfs for my wheels. I'll be trying it out this weekend!


----------

